# Hair Supply Owner Punches Mom In Face



## Iwander (Aug 14, 2018)

https://www.yahoo.com/lifestyle/mal...-face-child-shoplifts-keychain-221119278.html


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Aug 14, 2018)

We seriously need to stop giving our coins to these people who clearly hate us. I hope they boycott him into oblivion.


----------



## Keen (Aug 14, 2018)

I couldn't with the comments...


----------



## TrueBeliever (Aug 14, 2018)

Those comments are indicative of why this keeps happening

There's no respect for our persons as black women.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Aug 14, 2018)

*People got to stop with putting hands on others.... after watching video, yea he may have not hit a White women back but BRUH she did push/hit him FIRST!*


----------



## LostInAdream (Aug 14, 2018)

*Unpopular opinion*
She shouldn't have been up in his or any mans face like that. Plus she pushed him in the face. You never know what will happen if you put your hands on someone. 

I do think black people need to stop frequenting beauty supply stores, nail salons, and Chinese restaurants. They get rich off us and disrespect us in the same breath. I stopped it about 10 years ago.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 14, 2018)

Hasn't even been a week.   I feel for that sista but this is the new norm and it's been in the making for a very long time of a whole lot of talking and not much doing.

It has absolutely nothing to do with her gesture that dude walked into.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 14, 2018)

It does not look like she intentionally hit him. She was angry, defending her kid, told him off in his face, turned away as she shooed him away cuz she did not want to hear whatever he was saying.  He is a wimp and a half for taking a such a deliberate shot at a woman, making her bleed. She wasn' t even facing him when he hit her!! 

While I do not condone women outright hitting men either, if he couldn' t handle an angry client especially since she was angry at his initial disrespect AND she caused him no physical harm at ALL, then he needs to be charged and put out of business STAT.


----------



## CurlyNiquee (Aug 14, 2018)

Reinventing21 said:


> *It does not look like she intentionally hit him. She was angry, defending her kid, told him off in his face, turned away as she shooed him away cuz she did not want to hear whatever he was saying.*  He is a wimp and a half for taking a such a deliberate shot at a woman, making her bleed. She wasn' t even facing him when he hit her!!
> 
> While I do not condone women outright hitting men either, if he couldn' t handle an angry client especially since she was angry at his initial disrespect AND she caused him no physical harm at ALL, then he needs to be charged and put out of business STAT.



That's what it looked like to me as well. And then he, displaying his hatred toward this woman in front of her babies no less, punches her so hard she starts bleeding. I can't believe Black people actually think she deserved that!  Men like this usually beat their wives too.


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 14, 2018)

Well it looks like she hit him first.
 Of course as a man he was wrong but so was she.  I'm certain she didn't expect this Asian man to hit her back.
She wouldn't likely have done that to a Black man and not expect to get hit back.


----------



## frida1980 (Aug 14, 2018)

It looks like she just was waving him off and he flipped.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 14, 2018)

They need to start burning these places to the ground!


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 14, 2018)

So y’all think she tried to hit him while she’s turned in the opposite direction walking away?  That was clearly an “I’m done with you” guesture that he collided with, because he was already going after her.


----------



## LostInAdream (Aug 14, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> So y’all think she tried to hit him while she’s turned in the opposite direction walking away?  That was clearly an “I’m done with you” guesture that he collided with, because he was already going after her.



Now that I looked again it does appear that way. However, when someone is going off on you pointing fingers in your face you can’t tell the difference between them mistakenly touching you or doing it purposefully. Reflexes are expected when  being attacked. 

Do I believe he respects black women? Heck no! He probably was waiting for her to touch him to pop off. If she wasn't all up in his face pointing I would join in on the shaming of him. I'm team no one in anyone's personal space especially yelling, pointing and carrying on.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 14, 2018)

^^Ok I understand that but let us back up a sec and begin with customer service: If the narrative is correct that her toddler took something (and just to clarify to anyone with little experience with  children, this is normal behavior and even the best parent can miss it before leaving a store), and when the mom tried to return it, it is clear that this man did not display professional behavior.

 Judging from her level of anger it is possible that he insulted her child, possibly her race talking about her "kind".

So she went off. I know I personally talk with my hands. That said, I undertand someone can react negatively to someone pointing in one's face.  HOWEVER,

1)  He was in the wrong to begin with
2) There was absolutely nothing scary about that woman
3l He could have easily walked away
4) She didn't actually hit him
5) The only reason he did not try to hear her out to begin with is due to his complete lack of respect  for Black people whom he is making his livelihood off of. 

Conclusion: Bye Feng Ming


----------



## Tibbar (Aug 14, 2018)

So the baby took something (keychain) of little to no value (probably Asian made mass produced garbage) mom tries to do the right, honest thing and in return gets assaulted. How is this dude not under arrest?

And people are actually blaming her?

Trash...


----------



## Theresamonet (Aug 15, 2018)

LostInAdream said:


> Now that I looked again it does appear that way. However, when someone is going off on you pointing fingers in your face you can’t tell the difference between them mistakenly touching you or doing it purposefully. Reflexes are expected when  being attacked.
> 
> Do I believe he respects black women? Heck no! He probably was waiting for her to touch him to pop off. If she wasn't all up in his face pointing I would join in on the shaming of him. I'm team no one in anyone's personal space especially yelling, pointing and carrying on.



You are talking as if she just descended upon this innocent man yelling and going off for no reason... Why do you think he was outside with her and not inside his business where this began? He obviously followed her to start or finish an altercation. This woman was angry and defending her child; she got in his face, but decided he wasn’t worth it and turned to leave. He then punches her. If you watch closely, when she turns to walk away, he was still following. Now you and others want to justify him punching her because she was (briefly) “yelling, pointing and carrying on”, but you can not fathom her wanting to point and yell at a man who was following and harassing her?

It’s like there is an imaginary limbo and the bar keeps getting lowered on black women. First it’s, if you hit a man (even a delicate baby tap), get ready to have your head knocked off. Well, she didn’t hit him. So now it’s if you get in a man’s face and point, get ready for a broken nose. Next it will be yell at a man and get your teeth knocked out... There is always going to be a reason why any black woman who shows even a hint of aggression should be choked out.


----------



## BackToMyRoots (Aug 15, 2018)

He sure knew to walk back into his business AFTER he hit her and saw she was bleeding though.

I must say people who constantly take the opposing view to play devils advocate or see the other side...irk the heck out of me. My husband does that sometimes and it's so annoying.


----------



## momi (Aug 15, 2018)

This is not 1952. There should be no assumption that men will consider or hold women in higher regard.  

It might sound harsh, but times have changed and we need to act accordingly.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 15, 2018)

I still say if a few of these places mysteriously ended up in flames, the owners would get some act right quick, fast, and in a hurry.  All these negrums walking around shooting each other, why can't some of them do some community service.  They're going to jail anyway.  Make it count.  Why is George Zimmerman still walking around?


----------



## LostInAdream (Aug 15, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> You are talking as if she just descended upon this innocent man yelling and going off for no reason... Why do you think he was outside with her and not inside his business where this began? He obviously followed her to start or finish an altercation. This woman was angry and defending her child; she got in his face, but decided he wasn’t worth it and turned to leave. He then punches her. If you watch closely, when she turns to walk away, he was still following.* Now you and others want to justify him punching her because she was (briefly) “yelling, pointing and carrying on”*, but you can not fathom her wanting to point and yell at a man who was following and harassing her?
> 
> It’s like there is an imaginary limbo and the bar keeps getting lowered on black women. First it’s, if you hit a man (even a delicate baby tap), get ready to have your head knocked off. Well, she didn’t hit him. So now it’s if you get in a man’s face and point, get ready for a broken nose. Next it will be yell at a man and get your teeth knocked out... There is always going to be a reason why any black woman who shows even a hint of aggression should be choked out.



I’m not justifying anything, she hit him  while going  off and was hit. Everything else is what it is at that point. Who ever swings first intentionally or not has to be ready for whatever comes next.

I made my comments after I saw the clip that was posted up thread. I didn’t know the story behind it but anyone dealing with people should know that if you jump in anyone’s face to be ready for whatever. Where I’m from you don’t get in anyone’s face unless you’re ready to fight let alone touch someone.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Aug 16, 2018)

I just want to say again that she did not hit dude. He only got tapped in the face beause he was going after her as she turned away dismissively.

Also you can tell by her reaction to being hit that she is not accustomed to fighting at all, another indication that she did not intend to hit him. I don't even think she realized what happened.

He took a very cheap shot at a mother in front of kids. I cannot understand why anyone would want to defend this punk &%#&.


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2018)

I feel sorry  for the  black men saying she hit him first...those are the wussy ones we can't  rely on.. SMH. she clearly was walking away and dismissing him and,  because  he was starting to go after her, he ran into her hand.. He was looking for an opportunity to hit her, shirt pulled up at the elbow, and it showed when he calmly walked back into the store. Pure. Hatred. She's a mother and was upset.. she was not in the store. She was assaulted on the street,  in public view.  I'd sue for everything they got. Weak men are our downfall..


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2018)

Updated after reading full post ..


----------



## RocStar (Aug 16, 2018)

Laela said:


> *I feel sorry  for the  black men saying she hit him first...those are the wussy ones we can't  rely on.*. SMH



How do you feel about the Black women saying she hit him first?  Sometimes we are our own worst enemy.


----------



## Laela (Aug 16, 2018)

Those women are just as bad as the men and obviously see nothing wrong with a man punching a woman in the face... which is sad. women's lib, whatever.. worse enemy? HE FOLLOWED her out the store... that shouldn't be overlooked 
.
I'd mention the men because they are, by nature, protectors, so the comments don't match a natural response IMHO. I dont see this as the "angry black woman" syndrome in this case. I saw a defensive, upset mother who was defenseless against a dangerously loathing man. His "calm" demeanor says lot and is deceptive

A hood rat would've jumped him and both of them would've been on the ground scuffling. It's clear this woman doesn't make a habit of fighting men. So yeah, shame on the women who say she hit him first. 





RocStar said:


> How do you feel about the Black women saying she hit him first?  Sometimes we are our own worst enemy.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Aug 23, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> They need to start burning these places to the ground!





Theresamonet said:


> So y’all think she tried to hit him while she’s turned in the opposite direction walking away?  That was clearly an “I’m done with you” guesture that he collided with, because he was already going after her.



Clearly she was walking away. So what if she yelled at him earlier? It doesn't make it okay to hit her in the face at all much less in front of her little children. This man has no respect for her. And I want to know why no other men stepped in to help her, what is this place,  a place for crappy loser men? I'm not saying they had to beat him down, but they did have to step in and see if she's okay, keep him away from her and/or hold his  down while calling the police (because someone should call someone and file charges on his arse).


----------



## Laela (Aug 23, 2018)

https://www.yelp.com/biz/anna-and-juns-beauty-supply-tulsa

https://www.yellowpages.com/tulsa-ok/mip/juns-beauty-supply-461504485#reviews


----------



## vevster (Aug 25, 2018)

Just boycott the store. I get most of my hair products at CVS, Sally’s and ordering online.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 25, 2018)

vevster said:


> Just boycott the store. I get most of my hair products at CVS, Sally’s and ordering online.



^^^^^This...  I can't tell you the last time I stepped one foot inside one of those places!


----------



## Southernbella. (Aug 28, 2018)

Sigh.


----------



## Kanky (Aug 28, 2018)

Southernbella. said:


> Sigh.


These are some pitiful women.


----------



## momi (Aug 28, 2018)

Wow.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Aug 28, 2018)

Not surprised


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Aug 29, 2018)

Ugghhhh


----------



## dyh080 (Aug 29, 2018)

From what I heard some of the owners of these stores buy merchandise for as low as 2% or lower of the retail price, including the beloved human hair weaves.  A friend of mine once told me many of them are part of a group that sources inventory from HUGE overseas warehouses. I don't know whether this owner does this or not, just speaking in general.

My point here is this is probably a smart business move.  Perhaps he was afraid of going out of business due to protests so he offered 50%  off which will STILL give him a profit even after deducting expenses. Then, take that $$$$$$$and set up business again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 30, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> So y’all think she tried to hit him while she’s turned in the opposite direction walking away?  That was clearly an “I’m done with you” guesture that he collided with, because he was already going after her.


She hit him.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 30, 2018)

RocStar said:


> How do you feel about the Black women saying she hit him first?  Sometimes we are our own worst enemy.


She hit him, he reacted. That’s what I saw.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 30, 2018)

Laela said:


> Those women are just as bad as the men and obviously see nothing wrong with a man punching a woman in the face... which is sad. women's lib, whatever.. worse enemy? HE FOLLOWED her out the store... that shouldn't be overlooked
> .
> I'd mention the men because they are, by nature, protectors, so the comments don't match a natural response IMHO. I dont see this as the "angry black woman" syndrome in this case. I saw a defensive, upset mother who was defenseless against a dangerously loathing man. His "calm" demeanor says lot and is deceptive
> 
> A hood rat would've jumped him and both of them would've been on the ground scuffling. It's clear this woman doesn't make a habit of fighting men. So yeah, shame on the women who say she hit him first.


She hit him. Her hand made contact with his shoulder.


----------



## Laela (Aug 30, 2018)

Yeah, and those dumb women are falling for that ! ugh...this is adding insult to injury, and this strategy likely is it to avoid a riot and stolen goods..



dyh080 said:


> My point here is this is probably a smart business move.  Perhaps he was afraid of going out of business due to protests so *he offered 50%  off which will STILL give hi*m a profit even after deducting expenses. Then, take that $$$$$$$and set up business again.


----------

